# GTX 560... or a HD 7770?



## PLSG08 (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm picking between a Reference GTX 560 which is around $170 and an ASUS DC HD7770 for around $155. 

I never had any bad experiences from both AMD and Nvidia (My old pc has an AMD card, while my sister uses an Nvidia) 

Which card has better Bang for Buck?


----------



## hat (Oct 20, 2012)

Seems like the GTX560 (Ti) would be around 26% faster, depending on what specific models you were looking at.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Gigabyte/HD_7770_OC/26.html


----------



## Melvis (Oct 20, 2012)

The GTX 560 (by memory) is a little faster then the 7770 but the 7770 is still a fast card.

Ive also looked into both of these cards and the main reason i decide to go with the 7770 was the temps that it puts out, there alot lower then the GTX 560.

Otherwise for the price i think there both fine.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 20, 2012)

None of those cards are good value at those price points. The question is how much are you willing to spend? For around 160-170 there is the 7850 1GB, far better than the 560 and if you need a 2GB version you can have it for 10-20$ more. Unfortunatley as bang for buck goes Nvidia has nothing that can match the aforementioned card.


----------



## HossHuge (Oct 20, 2012)

What psu do you have and resolution do you run?


----------



## PLSG08 (Oct 20, 2012)

Well I have an FSP Aurum gold 500w. Then a Core i5 -3470

The 7850 is kinda out of my league. there's no 1gb version here. (philippines) Plus I won't be gaming anything bigger than 1600x900

Although I am looking for a new monitor, i'm searching for 1440-1980 range in res. currently I'm stuck with a 16inch 1360x768.

Ive got a MSI Z77A-G43 for my mobo, and 8gb G.Skill Sniper ram


----------



## Jack1n (Oct 20, 2012)

If you must have a new card i would say the 7850 and if your willing to spend abit more then get the 2GB version(the differance in performance is almost non-existant) if you are willing to buy a used card then try to get a 6950,the reason i didnt mention any nvidia card is because amd dominates this price range(for some reason the price on fermi cards never really went down).


----------



## BlackOmega (Oct 20, 2012)

hat said:


> Seems like the GTX560 (Ti) would be around 26% faster, depending on what specific models you were looking at.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Gigabyte/HD_7770_OC/26.html



Note: A GTX 560 is not a 560Ti. The Ti version is approximately 15-20% faster over a regular 560. However, a 560 is still faster than 7770.

PLSG08, if I were you and those were my only two options I'd go with the 560. 

I'm not biased towards any one brand, as a matter of fact I own four ATI cards, and have had at least 10 others in the past.

However, PLSG, if you can get. 560Ti, it's well worth it. They're great cards.  I ran a 560Ti SLI setup on my 1st gen i7 rig and it even smoked a 7970. Note that was at stock clocks too.


----------



## loloTHUNDAH (Oct 21, 2012)

BlackOmega said:


> Note: A GTX 560 is not a 560Ti. The Ti version is approximately 15-20% faster over a regular 560. However, a 560 is still faster than 7770.



That's true, but doesn't it consume more power? (not that I would care) 

This is what I'm planning to get http://pcx.com.ph/inno3d-gtx560-1gb-ddr5-256bit-hdmi-1.html

(note: i'm from the phil) Cards here haven't adjusted to the prices in the US, the Asus HD7770 DC is still $155. I can't find any good refurbished cards.

So once I get the GTX 560, how long do I need to wait for an upgrade?


----------



## xxdozer322 (Oct 21, 2012)

get a ti version, just keep looking trust me, im sure youll find one in the price range. i had my old ASUS 560ti up for 160 and i only used it for 3 months, but someone quickly traded me for a 2600k chip


----------



## loloTHUNDAH (Oct 21, 2012)

Well the Ti version is kinda hard to find.... the cheapest one I can get is for $230.......

I'll just wait until they the HD9870 series or Nvidia equivalent.... for now I'll get the GTX 560


----------



## BlackOmega (Oct 21, 2012)

loloTHUNDAH said:


> That's true, but doesn't it consume more power? (not that I would care)
> 
> This is what I'm planning to get http://pcx.com.ph/inno3d-gtx560-1gb-ddr5-256bit-hdmi-1.html
> 
> ...



The 560Ti only uses approximately 20w more than a 560. So roughly 10-13% more. 

 As for waiting to upgrade, I'm not sure I quite know what you mean. If your card serves your purposes and performs well, there's no reason to upgrade at all. As soon as it no longer serves its intended purpose or is too weak to play the games you want to play, then that's when you'd want to upgrade. 

 Which board are you putting this card on?


----------



## loloTHUNDAH (Oct 21, 2012)

@BlackOmega the MSI Z77A-G43. I'm after the full ATX format and z77 chipset. I've read review that overclocking on this board isn't that great, but i'm not planning on overclocking more than 500mhz.... or at leat 300mhz. I might get a 1600x900 monitor soon.

EDIT: using my 1st account.....


----------



## BlackOmega (Oct 21, 2012)

Are any 6xxx series ATI cards available to you? Like a 6870, 6950? Hell, even a 5870? Since your board only supports crossfire, it may be a better idea to get one of those instead and then add a second card down the line. 
 Even though the second slot is only x4, it'll still give a rather noticeable increase in performance.


----------



## PLSG08 (Oct 21, 2012)

Only a 6850, but its the MSI OC Cyclone version which is more pricy compared to the GTX 560. I'm not planning on doing SLI or Crossfire.


----------



## Aksh_47 (Oct 21, 2012)

The 560 is way better than the 7770, its the equivalent of a 6870.. and as far as gaming is concerned, the 7770 is 10% slower than a 6850, which turn is about 25% slower than a 6870.. so a 560 would be  about 35% faster.. and the difference between a 560 ti and a 560 isnt huge.. the Ti is anywhere between 1-5 frames faster.. an overclocked 560 would match a Ti model.. so i reckon, get a 560.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 22, 2012)

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Catalyst_12.11_Performance/3.html

read that for a current comparison...


----------



## Ev1LrYu (Oct 22, 2012)

dude, i hope I get to you in time. DO NOT BUY from PCX! they are typically overpriced. Is going to Gilmore an option for you? I know a lot stores with better prices


----------



## PLSG08 (Oct 23, 2012)

Ev1LrYu said:


> dude, i hope I get to you in time. DO NOT BUY from PCX! they are typically overpriced. Is going to Gilmore an option for you? I know a lot stores with better prices



Thank god I haven't ordered anything yet (their in the cart tho) I was wondering why the MSI Z77-G43 was too damn overpriced (in us it's only $109, here its $142 converted)

I went to Villman's site and same thing, but tooooooooo way overpriced. Went to PC gilmore and I haven't seen anything good....

So what are your suggested stores?

EDIT: How about stores that can offer the same things as I'm getting:

Core i5- 3470
MSI Z77A-G43
8GB DDR3-1600 G.Skill Ripjaws
Inno3D Geforce GTX 560
Huntkey Jumper Modular 550w
Antec ONE case
WD 500gb HDD
and decent DVD drive and Keyboard + Mouse combo

Overall budget is PHP 33,000 (or in $ it's $785 )


----------



## Raw (Oct 23, 2012)

*Advice*



BlackOmega said:


> Are any 6xxx series ATI cards available to you? Like a 6870, 6950? Hell, even a 5870? Since your board only supports crossfire, it may be a better idea to get one of those instead and then add a second card down the line.
> Even though the second slot is only x4, it'll still give a rather noticeable increase in performance.



Crossfire? Really? Come on. 
1360x768 and 1600x900
Not at his resolution.


----------



## PLSG08 (Oct 23, 2012)

That's what I'm saying. I don't like gaming on anything higher than 1600x900...... 1080p or i is just too big


----------



## Ev1LrYu (Oct 23, 2012)

PLSG08 said:


> That's what I'm saying. I don't like gaming on anything higher than 1600x900...... 1080p or i is just too big



check out listings in tipidpc, specifically pchub (http://www.tipidpc.com/useritems.php?username=PCHub)

Its not a terribly big store but they carry a lot things other stores don't. They are along aurora blvd cor gilmore (just along the LRT line).

Just register with tipidpc and bring a printout of the items you wanna buy cuz their in-store prices tend to be a bit higher.


----------



## PLSG08 (Oct 24, 2012)

ev1lryu said:


> check out listings in tipidpc, specifically pchub (http://www.tipidpc.com/useritems.php?username=pchub)
> 
> its not a terribly big store but they carry a lot things other stores don't. They are along aurora blvd cor gilmore (just along the lrt line).
> 
> Just register with tipidpc and bring a printout of the items you wanna buy cuz their in-store prices tend to be a bit higher.



you sir are a life saver. There's a lot of things here that pcx doesn't even have.

EDIT: Looks like the same setup cost more here........ Damn


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 26, 2012)

With the 12.11 drivers you might be better off with ATI until NV adjusts to the competition.  I vote 7850.

Disregard my avatar and forum-name.


----------

